# Andy's '87 325is



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Very nice and very clean E30, Andy! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Looking in the dictionary under "Clean E30"....whaddya know, it takes me to this thread!

Fantastic pics, fantastic car!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Stunning.

Were the mechanicals kept up as well as the rest of the car?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I agree with all posts above, very nice car! Can't find anything wrong with it all! Fantastic!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Andy,

Was it in that condition when you bought it, or is this the result of lots of work? If it is, what did you have to do?

Alex


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

Ahhhhh..........The gold ole days.


Looks good


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

clean ride! absolutely love it


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Don't let the pics fool you, the car is an absolute piece of crap (just kidding, I've seen it in person and it's really sweet) :angel:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Stunning.


:stupid:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Gorgeous car:thumbup: :thumbup: !Try to say my car though rather than refer to yourself in the third person-Andy's car.Too much like a Seinfeld episode;"Jimmy isn't happy."


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you for all the kind words, I'm glad you like her!!

I purchased the car in October of 2005, with only 79,000 miles. Since then I have performed the following maintenance and performance modifications. I did all the work myself.

*Maintenance*

- Changed fluids in the engine, tranny and differential
- Adjusted valves
- Flushed the coolant
- Replaced oxygen sensor
- Replaced fuel filter
- Replaced air filter
- Replaced wiper blades
- Replaced antenna mast and antenna grommet
- Replaced timing belt and tensioner pulley
- Replaced cam seal and o-ring
- Replaced all belts
- Replaced all coolant hoses
- Replaced thermostat, thermostat housing and cover
- Replaced water pump
- Replaced spark plugs and spark plug wires
- Replaced coil, distributor rotor, cap and cover
- Replaced muffler and catalytic converter
- Replaced the front bumper trim

*Mods*

- European Grill
- European Ellipsoid Headlights
- M-tech II Steering Wheel
- Ronal LS Wheels (7.5 x 15)
- BFG KDW2 tires (205/55/15)
- IE Stage 3 Race Springs
- Koni Sports (single adjustable)
- IE Camber Plates
- Suspension Techniques sway bars
- Had the front spoiler sanded, primed and painted

*Future Plans*

- IE Rear Camber and Toe Kit
- IE Short Shift Kit
- IE Sway Bar rear billet aluminum mount 
- front lower control arms
- swaybar end links
- swaybar end link bracket
- tierod assembly
- steering rack lock plate (for tierods)
- Aluminum Rear Shock Tower Mounts
- Powerflex E30/E36 3 Series Control Arm Bushing
- Powerflex E30/Z3/318ti Rear Trailing Arm Bushing
- Powerflex 3 Series Rear Subframe Bushings
- OEM BMW Stock Brake Rotors 
- Bimmerworld Stainless Steel Brake Lines 
- Hawk HPS Street Brake Pads
- chrome trim around windshield
- chrome trim around rear glass
- shift knob w/ leather boot
- leather e-brake boot
- floor mats

Here is what the car looked like when I got it. It was in great condition, but just needed a few things here and there.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

any interest in a sale to a e30 enthusiast?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

RChoudry said:


> any interest in a sale to a e30 enthusiast?


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

What a clean E30! :thumbup:


----------

